

On raising startups and family - rymohr
https://medium.com/p/37779e411ab

======
sunir
Ryan, I'm scratching my head. What is your message here? Your personal life is
a mess because of your startup, but you're hiring?

ps. Your homepage doesn't make it clear you are a mindmapping application. The
term 'relationships' and the images of people avatars imply you are graphing a
social network.

~~~
rymohr
Hi sunir, yes, my personal life is a mess because I've taken on more work than
I can balance against the needs of my family. I imagine most founders with
family find themselves in the same spot and one side ends up folding
(hopefully the startup and not the family).

The business side of things is healthy, but I can't keep running at the same
pace I have been for my family's sake. I need to scale back my hours, hence
we're hiring.

Kumu is actually a platform for all things relationships, not just
mindmapping. We're primarily focused on systems mapping (elements,
connections, feedback loops, etc) and network mapping (social, stakeholder
analysis, etc) -- many of our customers actually blend the two within a single
project.

------
rymohr
If anyone's interested in joining the team:
[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/582](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/582)

